# Error ocultando columnas



## Caliche (Jun 1, 2004)

Al tratar de ocultar varias columnas en una hoja, se me presenta el error "No se puede desplazar objetos fuera de la hoja". 

Con el comando Ir a , Especial, Ultima celda no encuentro problemas.

Con el mismo comando, y "Objetos" me dice que "No se encontró un objeto". 

Mi hoja actualmente tiene 4089 filas y 193 columnas, de las cuales sólo la primera fila tien fórmulas, pero debo decir que mis macros, especialmente en esta hoja, corren mas lentamente que en otras hojas del mismo archivo. 

Cual podrá ser el problema?.

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Juan Pablo González (Jun 1, 2004)

Depronto esto ? (aunque no se, porque sin objetos...)

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;211769&Product=xlw

Lo que yo haría sería seleccionar desde la columna 194 hacia la derecha (columna IV), y borrar todo (Edición | Eliminar), no solo el contenido, sino borrar las columnas, a ver si eso sirve...


----------



## Caliche (Jun 2, 2004)

Juan Pablo González said:
			
		

> Depronto esto ? (aunque no se, porque sin objetos...)
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;211769&Product=xlw
> 
> Lo que yo haría sería seleccionar desde la columna 194 hacia la derecha (columna IV), y borrar todo (Edición | Eliminar), no solo el contenido, sino borrar las columnas, a ver si eso sirve...



Juan Pablo: ninguna de las dos soluciones propuestas en el link me funcióno. 

Eliminé todos los comentarios y ahí si pude ocultar las columnas sin problemas, pero no me parece una buena solución. 

De todas maneras, mil gracias por su ayuda.


----------

